# Springfield XDs questions



## BigPapiAU (Jan 29, 2012)

Finally picked up a XDs today and had a couple questions for those of you happen to own one:
1. If you carry it (legally of course), which IWB holster would you recommend?
2. Is it worth getting the 7 round magazine? Reason for asking is its small for a reason (concealment) and having a longer mag would kind of defeat the purpose, right?

I'm open to any suggestions
Thanks!


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

7rd mag makes it too large for pocket carry

its got good trigger and is far better then the shield or baby glock size wise

i sold mine because it was a little too heavy loaded and i dont like "feeling" the gun too much

ended up getting a 10oz airlight j frame for carry

the 9mm version is releasing later this year

those .45 rounds weigh alot, the empty gun weight is perfect but loaded its a pocket dragger


----------



## BigPapiAU (Jan 29, 2012)

So you carried it in your pocket and not IWB?


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a foxx holster for mine. Similar to the crossbread. I like it if I'm going to carry for a long period of time. Its kind of a pain to put on. I have a uncle mikes size 12 neoprean that i can take on and off very easily for quick trips. If I'm just running to walmart or something I like it. It carries good in it. Also due to the size of the gun I like to carry mine in the small of my back rather than over my wallet. I'm 6'1 215 and wear size 36/36 jeans. Even my most baggy pants I don't think I could or would pocket carry. It really wasn't designed for that kind of gun in my opinion.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Btw...its a 45 not a 9mm. Don't worry about the extra rounds.


----------



## BigPapiAU (Jan 29, 2012)

Agreed about the .45 v 9mm. 
Will look into the foxx.
Thanks and WDE.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

I carry the XDs in my hip pocket with a wallet holster. Have the 7 round mag and it makes the gun too big to pocket carry. With my shirt tail out, that works well for me. Do have to move the gun while driving or sitting for any length of time.
Have carried it in my front pant's pocket - hard to get it out from there.


----------

